# fbsplash hangs at 100% - verbose mode (F2) works

## duhblow7

Hi All,

I've installed fbsplash according to the wiki and forum posts.  i'm running gentoo sources 2.6.12.  my fbsplash is set to silent mode, so i should get the splash screen with a progress bar.  My problem is that if i let my progress bar get to 100% I never get a login screen.  The fbsplash sits at 100% and my only option is to reboot.  If I press control+alt+delete while my fbsplash is at 100%, the fbsplash changes to the reboot and the computer reboots, so I know it's not completely frozen.  I've searched the forums and google but am unable to find anything similar.  If i hit F2 for verbose mode before the progress bar gets to about 20-30% it changes to verbose mode and I get then normal login prompt.  

I did notice this error on my console right before the fbsplash appears, but I can't find any documentation on this error

```
hw_random: RNG not detected

Couldn't load font file

Couldn't load 26 pt font from (null)
```

Here is my applicable grub.conf

```

title=gentoo sources 1024x768

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/gentoo-2.6.12 root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:1024x768-24@75 splash=silent,kdgraphics,fadein,theme:emergence vga=0x317 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

Here is my version of splashutils

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.7  -hardened +kdgraphics +png +truetype 0 kB
```

Here is how i created my splash ram init

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768  -r 1024x768 emergence
```

I have gotten this error with both vesafb and vesafb-tng.  My symlink for /usr/src/linux is correct.  I've rebuilt splashutils before and after kernel recompile.

Am I stupid?  Is this what fbsplash is supposed to do?  Was I supposed to make X start at boot?  I was under the impression i would still get the Login screen.

Thanks

----------

## Tsuna

hi

I have the same problem. This problem arose when updating to the latest version of splashutils and it's kind of broken since then. 2.6.12 sux anyway, read the forums, there are too many problems around it. But still, this problem is also under the 2.6.11 so....

Hint: when you're stuck at 100%, you don't need to reboot, simply change console (press ALT+F2 for example) and log in another tty :/

what you did was right, splashutils is broken atm :s

----------

## bejean

I have this problem also with the exception that mine hangs at 95%. verbose works fine, but i really want the progressbar. i can't find anything in the logs that might indicate something was wrong either.

here is my grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,5)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r6

root (hd0,5)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1600x1200-32@60 quiet splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,5)/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1600x1200

```

i also get the error about RNG nt detected but not the others. No other consoles seem to be open, as ctrl+alt+F2 does nothing.

I'm using splashutils 1.1.9.8 and the 2005.1 livecd themeLast edited by bejean on Sat Jul 23, 2005 4:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## duhblow7

bejean the only problem i see is that your grub.conf should show 

```

default 1
```

hardy har-freaking har

----------

## bejean

very funny. The progress bar is probably the only thing keeping windows at default at this point.

----------

## bubbas

you should activate udev like it is recommended while emerging the splashutils.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

solved the problem here ...

cu

vale

----------

## bejean

Thanks, that fixed it.

----------

## bubbas

hehe i spent a couple of hours too  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## val

Hi,

I have udev enabled, but I still get the error.  For some reason it's not finding /dev/tty1 when it is first loading the kernel.  Verbose mode works fine if I don't have CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 as a kernel command.  Anybody have any suggestions?

Thanks.

----------

## Dunkelschorsch

I once had a similar problem: when I used the livecd-2005.x gensplash themes my system would hang just at the point, where it says "Activating (possibly more) swap".

My initramfs was a handmade one, back then, because I also needed to activate my evms root device.

An initramfs generated by genkernel sorted this out eventually. The command I used to create mine looked like this:

```

genkernel initrd --gensplash=livecd-2005.1 --no-devfs --gensplash-res=1024x768 --evms2

```

I noticed you were talking about splashutils, so I assume you meant genplash, not bootplash.  :Wink: 

----------

